# BCS: I've deleted a post



## Bosta

I wish to say in Bosnian

'sorry, I accidentally deleted the first of your posts with the poster for the film.'
By 'post' I mean a contribution to a forum

My attempt is

Izvini, slučajno sam (izbrišio?) prvi iz tvojih ??? sa posterom iz filma

As you see I am having trouble

Thanks


----------



## sauge

Izvini, slučajno sam izbrisao tvoj prvi post s posterom od filma. 

(Your attempt is actually very good, but you couldn't have known that the word "post" is accepted in (I think) all BCS languages.)


----------



## phosphore

Izvini, greškom sam obrisao tvoj prvi post sa posterom za film.


----------



## DenisBiH

You could also use plakat instead of poster, it would sound better to me coming after post.
_
Izvini, slučajno sam obrisao/obrisala tvoj prvi post sa filmskim plakatom / plakatom za film._

I'd personally say something like:
_
Izvini, slučajno/zabunom ti obrisah prvi post sa plakatom za film._

Or, sometimes, _halali_ instead of _izvini_ is used in a specifically Muslim context.

As for post, you could also use komentar, poruka, odgovor, depending on the context.


----------



## Bosta

Thank you.

Is there any difference between izbrisao and obrisao? Is it just a case of one being more common in Croatian?


----------



## DenisBiH

Bosta said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Is there any difference between izbrisao and obrisao? Is it just a case of one being more common in Croatian?




According to "Rječnik bosanskog jezika" by Institut za jezik Sarajevo:

izbrisati - brisanjem šta očistiti, ukloniti trag čega
obrisati - učiniti da nešto postane čisto, očistiti površinu nečega (krpom, spužvom itd.)

According to HJP (Croatian Language Portal)

izbrisati 



> 1.     brišući učiniti što čistim, da ne ostane trag
> 2.     učiniti nevažećim ono što je bilo napisano; poništiti, precrtati
> 3.     učiniti da što nestane


obrisati



> osušiti ili očistiti trljajući (npr. spužvom, krpom, rupcem, rukavom itd.), ukloniti brisanjem; otrti


So according to both, obrisati would possibly have the connotation of physically cleaning/erasing something by rubbing it off. I personally do not perceive this difference in this case of forum posts. Perhaps a difference may be noted in other cases, such as "I've cleaned the blackboard" - I would always say "obrisao sam tablu".

I'm not sure regarding the distribution, and it may well be regional rather than national, if there is any difference in distribution.


----------



## Bosta

Thank you DenisBiH.


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> I'd personally say something like:
> 
> _Izvini, slučajno/zabunom ti obrisah prvi post sa plakatom za film._


 
Ja bih to napisao u perfektu (kako su i sve druge predložene varijante u ovom threadu). Ne znam kakva je razlika između aorista i perfekta ovde - ja ne osećam nikakvu razliku.


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Ja bih to napisao u perfektu (kako su i sve druge predložene varijante u ovom threadu). Ne znam kakva je razlika između aorista i perfekta ovde - ja ne osećam nikakvu razliku.




Nisam siguran, jednostavno mi je zazvučalo malo kraće i možda malkice manje "nezgrapno" za forumski kontekst (izvini, slučajno sam obrisao tvoj...). Upravo da ne pravim kontrast sa ostalim verzijama napisao sam i ja takvu prvu verziju, a ovu predložio kao ličnu. Možda i nije toliko zbog aorista koliko zbog posesivnog/posvojnog dativa (barem mi se čini da je ovo ovdje _ti_ posesivni dativ).

Sa druge strane, čitao sam čini mi se prije nekog vremena studiju o povratku aorista zbog njegove raširene upotrebe u elektronskoj komunikaciji (SMS, MSN itd, kraće tj. manje kucanja) pa je možda transfer odatle. Sasvim sigurno ovu pojavu u recimo SMS-ovima primijetim i kod sebe.

Ima ovdje kratka napomena:

http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aorist

_._


> Zanimljiva je suvremena pojava sve češća uporaba aorista u SMS-porukama, jer je kraći glagolski oblik od perfekta (vidi: vanjske poveznice)


Što se tiče razlike u značenju, ne znam, ali između

Obrisao sam post / Ja sam obrisao post
Obrisah post / Ja obrisah post

Kad sad razmislim, drugo mi ima konotaciju nečega što se brzo ili naglo desilo, što mi paše uz ovo slučajno/greškom/zabunom. Opet, možda je sve do mene.  Možda neki drugi govornik jednog od BCMS jezika može nešto više reći.


----------



## Duya

DenisBiH said:


> Što se tiče razlike u značenju, ne znam, ali između
> 
> Obrisao sam post / Ja sam obrisao post
> Obrisah post / Ja obrisah post
> 
> Kad sad razmislim, drugo mi ima konotaciju nečega što se brzo ili naglo desilo, što mi paše uz ovo slučajno/greškom/zabunom. Opet, možda je sve do mene.  Možda neki drugi govornik jednog od BCMS jezika može nešto više reći.



Potvrdio bih Denisovu analizu, mada i ja dolazim iz Bosne, pa vjerovatno imamo sličan jezički osjećaj. Nema neke posebne razlike, ali aorist ukazuje da se desilo iznenada (i/ili nedavno), dok perfekat nema tu nijansu. Isto tako bih upotrebio dativ a ne prisvojni pridjev, zvuči nekako manje formalno.


----------



## Orlin

Rekao bih da smo upotrebom prisvojnog dativa i aorista dobili "našenskiju" ("balkaniziranu") verziju: vidite kako bi bilo na bugarskom: Извинявай, случайно ти изтрих първия пост...
Izgleda da ja ponekad izbegavam da uotrebljavam konstrukcije koje su obične u mom maternjem jeziku (verovatno da ne bih zaboravio na kom jeziku pišem?!).


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Rekao bih da smo upotrebom prisvojnog dativa i aorista dobili "našenskiju" ("balkaniziranu") verziju: vidite kako bi bilo na bugarskom: *Извинявай, случайно ти изтрих първия пост*...
> Izgleda da ja ponekad izbegavam da uotrebljavam konstrukcije koje su obične u mom maternjem jeziku (verovatno da ne bih zaboravio na kom jeziku pišem?!).




E ovo je baš super slaganje.


----------

